# Do any well known authors use this forum?



## Artemis (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey just wondering if anyone knows of any well known authors on the forum?


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 11, 2014)

G J Rutherford, the author of 'Eviction' has been known to visit. *Snickers*

There are a number of authors on this site both self-published and traditionally so, but I'm sure the really famous ones wear a false moustache and don't announce who they are... Kinda spooky when the false moustache is on a female author...


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 11, 2014)

I Koontz say for sure. . . I mean, anyone could be sneaKing around here every time you go online. I'd guess one or more per go. 

I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Cran (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, but they don't advertise it for a variety of reasons, including not getting mobbed by autograph hunters and hounded by "read my manuscript and introduce me to your publisher"-seekers.

 And, would well known authors really want to risk it known that their entries in the LM Challenges didn't impress the judges, or their offerings in the Fiction Workshop were nit-picked to death over simple SPaG issues?


----------



## Sam (Mar 11, 2014)

Stephen King popped in the other day, but he didn't hang around once he saw people misattributing quotes to him.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 11, 2014)

Gavrushka said:


> G J Rutherford, the author of 'Eviction' has been known to visit. *Snickers*
> 
> There are a number of authors on this site both self-published and traditionally so, but I'm sure the really famous ones wear a false moustache and don't announce who they are... Kinda spooky when the false moustache is on a female author...



Damn, you caught me. I'm famous, I'm female. I guess now it's time to reveal myself


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2014)

For some reason it would be intimidating to know that they're possibly looking at your stuff. I mean who cares, big celebrity, right?  But still...


----------



## Artemis (Mar 11, 2014)

haha well thank you all for the info and especially you Bruno for your cryptic message


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a well known author.

I'm just not well known for _*being*_ an author.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> For some reason it would be intimidating to know that they're possibly looking at your stuff. I mean who cares, big celebrity, right?  But still...



Why wouldn't they look at your stuff? It's so much easier for them to ask for an autograph if they know what you wrote  

If anyone wants my autograph (Stephen King you know you want to ), PM me.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 11, 2014)

There is something so nice about being anonymous, who could blame them for not speaking up? :lone:


----------



## N J Xkey (Mar 11, 2014)

I would suspect that a literary agent would want to remain anonymous too... Can you imagine how quickly their inbox would fill up?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm not a famous author, but I do have a side job at night fighting crime. My black suit and cape are my only defense against people knowing who I am and assaulting my loved ones... Yet I am alone. I am the darkness. I AM THE NIGHT.

...Wait, not I'm not. I'm a chess piece


----------



## Schrody (Mar 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I'm not a famous author, but I do have a side job at night fighting crime. My black suit and cape are my only defense against people knowing who I am and assaulting my loved ones... Yet I am alone. I am the darkness. I AM THE NIGHT.
> 
> ...Wait, not I'm not. *I'm a chess piece*



Close enough


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a bodily organ. Well, not A bodily organ, more like I'm THE bodily organ.

Regardless, if there are well known authors out there, don't tell me. I don't want to treat you any differently.


----------



## Potty (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm actually Suzanne Collins. I'm so sorry I didn't read Battle Royale before putting pen to paper.

Any reference to me actually being Suzanne Collins is completely fictitious


----------



## Riptide (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't worry guys, I'm right here. The great best seller I've written up has only been distributed through the black market (It's kind of an intense book...). You probably wouldn't have heard of me because of that...


Naw, if you were wondering, I am not the famous author so-and-so. Shame, I know, especially since I write so well.


----------



## alanmt (Mar 11, 2014)

I was a brief internet sensation in 2005.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 11, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I'm not a famous author, but I do have a side job at night fighting crime. My black suit and cape are my only defense against people knowing who I am and assaulting my loved ones... Yet I am alone. I am the darkness. I AM THE NIGHT.
> 
> ...Wait, not I'm not. I'm a chess piece



Uhm I thought Bishop looked like:







Or Checkmate:


----------



## popsprocket (Mar 11, 2014)

Potty said:


> I'm actually Suzanne Collins.



I'm sure that being Suzanne Collins is a bannable offense.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 11, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> I'm sure that being Suzanne Collins is a bannable offense.



I'm with pops on that one.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 11, 2014)

Lewdog said:


> Uhm I thought Bishop looked like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, yes, let's go with that.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 12, 2014)

Potty said:


> I'm actually Suzanne Collins. I'm so sorry I didn't read Battle Royale before putting pen to paper.



Hey Suz, I didn't read your books, but movie was... so-so. 



Riptide said:


> Naw, if you were wondering, I am not the famous author so-and-so. Shame, I know, especially since I write so well.



You too? Man, I didn't know we're such a good writers!  



alanmt said:


> I was a brief internet sensation in 2005.



I'm sensation since I was born. Not in a good way, though. 



Lewdog said:


> Uhm I thought Bishop looked like:



Yeah, Bishop is badass  I knew it.



popsprocket said:


> I'm sure that being Suzanne Collins is a bannable offense.



Touche!


----------



## Schrody (Mar 12, 2014)

Checkmate, not a superhero, but an ordinary man, who comes to the rescue! 

Whenever's somebody in trouble, he's there. Whenever somebody's cat is stuck on the tree, he's there. Whenever's somebody being robbed/mugged/killed, he's there. 

Not to help, of course. 

His continuing mission is to find opponents he'll play chess with. But, it's no ordinary game of chess; it's a game of life and death, game of nerves where everything is at stake.

© Lewdog 2014

Adapted for screenplay by Schrody


----------



## Bishop (Mar 12, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Checkmate, not a superhero, but an ordinary man, who comes to the rescue!
> 
> Whenever's somebody in trouble, he's there. Whenever somebody's cat is stuck on the tree, he's there. Whenever's somebody being robbed/mugged/killed, he's there.
> 
> ...



This is still a better idea than the new gritty action movie exploring the origins of a viking santa claus. The screenplay for which sold for $1 million.

I'm not making this up.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Mar 12, 2014)

Bishop said:


> I'm not making this up.



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 12, 2014)

Bishop said:


> This is still a better idea than the new gritty action movie exploring the origins of a viking santa claus. The screenplay for which sold for $1 million.
> 
> I'm not making this up.



I saw that. They ruined Christmas, and Coca-Cola will go into bankruptcy! Oh, humanity!


----------



## Ariel (Mar 12, 2014)

That gives me hope.


----------



## ViKtoricus (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish Stephen King was here.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Mar 12, 2014)

I haven't read any stories on here set in Maine, so he probably isn't here. I wish he was, too, so I could ask him what the hell he was thinking when all the kids had sex in _IT_.

_Yeah._


----------



## dale (Mar 12, 2014)

i'm actually HP lovecraft. i don't like to brag about it because the dead rarely brag. except jesus. jesus was allowed to brag after death.


----------



## Jeko (Mar 12, 2014)

They use it, but they probably have a secret section so they don't have to associate with us.

Or they don't, and the secret section is simply unused.

Or there is no secret section.

One of the above.


----------



## stormageddon (Mar 12, 2014)

dale said:


> i'm actually HP lovecraft. i don't like to brag about it because the dead rarely brag. except jesus. jesus was allowed to brag after death.



I was kicked out of my school library today for doing a dramatic reading of the Call of Cthulu...if only I had checked it through for racism before I'd started v.v


----------



## dale (Mar 12, 2014)

stormageddon said:


> I was kicked out of my school library today for doing a dramatic reading of the Call of Cthulu...if only I had checked it through for racism before I'd started v.v



 maybe you should have chosen "the adventures of huck finn". it seems there's a huge difference in calling a cat "niggerman" and calling an actual person "nigger jim" according to academic literary social dogma.


----------



## Schrody (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm a famous physicist and write pop science. You've probably heard of me.  My bad English is just a disguise


----------

